
Show HN: RAM Disk Backed by GPU Memory(VRAM) - pangey
https://github.com/prsyahmi/GpuRamDrive
======
helb
Linux alternative:
[https://github.com/Overv/vramfs](https://github.com/Overv/vramfs) ; HN thread
(from 2 years ago) –
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8747057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8747057)

------
pangey
The current technique being used won't be as fast as normal RAM Disk, but
somebody might find it useful.

